# CP strains groin (Update:Mild strain/listed day-to-day)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

against the Blazers. Doubtful to return. I sure hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: CP strains groin*

he goes out and portland goes on a 21-7 run.... it sucks that we will probably lose this game and paul may have to sit out a game or two, but I would MUCH rather him get a little rest for a furious run post all star break, we're gonna need it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: CP strains groin*

So many injuries. What the heck?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: CP strains groin*

The rest of team then proceeds to prove why CP was the real MVP last year...You wonder if they need CP to wipe their butts for them sometimes.Just because he's not on the floor doesn't mean you can't rebound and defend...I guess it does mean you can't hold onto the ball instead of giving it to Portland so that they can get uncontested layups.There's a 46 point difference between him being on the floor and off it tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: CP strains groin*

I hope he's okay and it's nothing that'll keep him out long-term.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: CP strains groin*

The latest...



> Based on MRI exam performed Monday morning, New Orleans Hornets Chris Paul has a mild groin strain and is listed as day to day, spokesman Dennis Rogers said.
> 
> Paul is not expected to miss the Feb. 15 All-Star Game in Phoenix, team officials said. He sat out Monday's practice and may not play Wednesday against the Chicago Bulls.





> NEW ORLEANS – Injured Hornets point guard Chris Paul will sit at least one game and as many as four games after straining his right groin while making an awkward move in Monday night’s game against Portland.
> 
> The Hornets collapsed in his absence and surrendered what had once been a 20-point lead.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/topstories/stories/wwl020309tppaul.163b55cb.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: CP strains groin*

I can't believe he's even talking about playing tomorrow. He'd better let that thing rest a bit. I'm pretty he'll miss the Bulls game.

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/paul-injury-doesnt-appear-serious-he.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they want to make the playoffs he has to get back soon.If he misses four games that will put the hornets out of the playoffs right now


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

are the hornets announcers always that bad? they were terrible last night.

and hopefully paul gets healthy fast, the team really fell apart without him out there.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> are the hornets announcers always that bad? they were terrible last night.
> 
> and hopefully paul gets healthy fast, the team really fell apart without him out there.


They're pretty bad. In a goofy kind of way. They're not so much biased homers that talk down on opposing players/teams like say the Celtics or Blazers announcers though. They're just goofy.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> They're pretty bad. In a goofy kind of way. They're not so much biased homers that talk down on opposing players/teams like say the Celtics or Blazers announcers though. They're just goofy.


eh, that wasn't the case last night.

they seriously said that they thought brandon roy was playing bad because he was psyched out to be on the same court as chris paul. and any time roy missed a shot they'd say "and there's your all star" as if he didn't deserve it.

they also got several things about the blazers team just ridiculously wrong. they talked about how the blazers are a young team and turn the ball over a lot(and of course the blazers have 5th least turnovers in the league) and how it's easy to get offensive rebounds against portland(the blazers actually give up the 2nd least offensive rebounds in the league).

my least favorite announcers are the spurs with sean elliot doing their games, but the hornets guys were just terrible yesterday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> eh, that wasn't the case last night.
> 
> they seriously said that they thought brandon roy was playing bad because he was psyched out to be on the same court as chris paul. and any time roy missed a shot they'd say "and there's your all star" as if he didn't deserve it.
> 
> ...


Well then yeah, that was pretty bad then. They don't do that all the time. They're more silly than anything. Especially McGregor with his silly "puns". They do talk good about other teams and players a lot too. They slob Kobe down when he plays in N.O. Sometimes I do wonder where they get their info on other teams from. I agree Sean Elliot is bad too. I think 2 that I don't normally mind are the Lakers' Stu Lantz and Joel Myers. I also don't mind the Kings announcers. Lots of times the mute button is my best friend for a lot of announcers, including the Hornets' announcers.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> eh, that wasn't the case last night.
> 
> they seriously said that they thought brandon roy was playing bad because he was psyched out to be on the same court as chris paul. and any time roy missed a shot they'd say "and there's your all star" as if he didn't deserve it.
> 
> ...


They're comparable to almost every other teams' announcers. I've cringed at some of the things other announcers have said about the Hornets. So, I don't complain because I know it's more the norm. For the record, the Blazers announcers are just as horrible.


----------



## mGONZ (Feb 4, 2009)

rocketeer said:


> are the hornets announcers always that bad? they were terrible last night.
> 
> and hopefully paul gets healthy fast, the team really fell apart without him out there.


Yes


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was listening to Sean Elliot during the SPurs game..I don't think anyone is a bigger homer than him.It's incredibly annoying


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And I'll bet there are lots of people out there that listen to their homer announcers and believe everything they say. :laugh:


----------



## mGONZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> I was listening to Sean Elliot during the SPurs game..I don't think anyone is a bigger homer than him.It's incredibly annoying


Agreed. Him and Gerry Vaillancourt are TERRIBLE. I flipped on the radio one night to try and catch the score on my break, and they talked about the Yankees acquisition of Mark Texeria for five minutes; needless to say, I used my whole break and didn't even catch the score.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

mGONZ said:


> Agreed. Him and Gerry Vaillancourt are TERRIBLE. I flipped on the radio one night to try and catch the score on my break, and they talked about the Yankees acquisition of Mark Texeria for five minutes; needless to say, I used my whole break and didn't even catch the score.


You must mean Sean Kelly. Diable is talking about Sean Elliot who is the Spurs' announcer. I don't mind listening to Vaillancourt. He's rather knowledgeable.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm going to the game tonight. I wish CP3 would be at 100%. However I think this injury should it prove not to nag CP3 for the duration of the season could actually help the Hornets when he returns. This team needs to learn how to play without him. It was so clear that they all fell apart when he got injured. It will give the bench some vital minutes and hopefully bring everyone together. That said, Derrick Rose is going to be a tough matchup tonight...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I'm going to the game tonight. I wish CP3 would be at 100%. However I think this injury should it prove not to nag CP3 for the duration of the season could actually help the Hornets when he returns. This team needs to learn how to play without him. It was so clear that they all fell apart when he got injured. It will give the bench some vital minutes and hopefully bring everyone together. That said, Derrick Rose is going to be a tough matchup tonight...


 I agree with that sentiment. This team was pathetic after losing cp3 the other night. Seriously, I understand that when the starters go out and the subs come in that we lose productivity, but we had starters on the floor the other night when we lost that lead, and they looked like *******es out there.


----------

